# What do you take as an intra-workout



## The-Doctor (Sep 7, 2014)

If you TAKE an intra-workout what do you take?

I personally take 15g of BCAA (4:1:1) and a scoop of hemoval.


----------



## Halfhuman (Sep 9, 2014)

I take 3G leucine pre workout with 10g of amino iv intra. 

I take my hemavol with my preworkout.


----------



## JG160 (Sep 12, 2014)

Intra I do 10 g bcaa and 70g vitargo with gatorade


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 12, 2014)

New stuff called H2O.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Sep 13, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> New stuff called H2O.



I've been on and off BCAAs intra, but now it's just sipping a small bits of water.


----------



## Mafiaballer7 (Sep 26, 2014)

Glycergrow...crazy pump


----------



## jas101 (Sep 26, 2014)

Myofeul is the s***!!! I think orbit nutrition carries it. Its the only one I've taken that noticeably improves your workout.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 26, 2014)

TN HBCD/HydroCasein Custom Mix


----------



## jas101 (Sep 26, 2014)

jas101 said:


> Myofeul is the s***!!! I think orbit nutrition carries it. Its the only one I've taken that noticeably improves your workout.



I just checked and orbit does carry it but it say out of stock. BB.com also sells it but it goes quick. There's one other place but I can't remember atm


----------



## ckcrown84 (Sep 26, 2014)

Myo is good 
I really like superpump mixed with some Gatorade for the extra carbs try to get complimentary favors lol 
I also take one bcaa shake while working out too


----------



## jas101 (Sep 26, 2014)

I like to mix my intra with Gatorade for the carbs.

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk


----------



## perarded123 (Sep 29, 2014)

Mafiaballer7 said:


> Glycergrow...crazy pump


yeah that stuff is fun, orbit carries it for a fair price http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/controlled-labs-glycergrow-2.2-lbs..html


----------



## SuperLift (Oct 15, 2014)

karbolyn and peptopro     karbolyn from prosupps


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 15, 2014)

Stop endorsing the supplement industry.  Just eat a sandwich.  All you guys and your powders with the cool names.  Half of it is just for ego.  It all comes down to food.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 15, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Stop endorsing the supplement industry.  Just eat a sandwich.  All you guys and your powders with the cool names.  Half of it is just for ego.  It all comes down to food.



Nobody wants to eat a sandwich while lifting


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 15, 2014)

ckcrown84 said:


> Nobody wants to eat a sandwich while lifting




Depends is it a meat ball sandy?

I dont have a standard any more.  Just depends on what how I feel.  Some times I drink carbs during a work out sometimes I drink a protein shake some times I make my creatine, beta alanine, bcaas  and caffeine with Gatorade powder. during my work out.  

Just depends on my energy level and appetite.


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 15, 2014)

They don't want too but there are other options besides $30 tubs of aminos and shitty fucking creatine.  That being said I drink my protein with maltodex during my workout then go home and eat.  If I am out of protein.....I make a sandwich and take it.  Or some cookies even.  

Fucking pre-workouts, intra-workouts, post-workouts.  It's fucking ridiculous.

Oh and if you do eat a sandwich it should be lean protein with very little fat and fast carb bread like white or honey wheat or something.  Not whole wheat.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 15, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> They don't want too but there are other options besides $30 tubs of aminos and shitty fucking creatine.  That being said I drink my protein with maltodex during my workout then go home and eat.  If I am out of protein.....I make a sandwich and take it.  Or some cookies even.
> 
> Fucking pre-workouts, intra-workouts, post-workouts.  It's fucking ridiculous.



Post a selfie of what your physique looks like


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 15, 2014)

ckcrown84 said:


> Post a selfie of what your physique looks like



I'll get right on that for you bro....


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 15, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I'll get right on that for you bro....



Cool I wanna see what cookies looks like...


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 15, 2014)

*Good Enough?*

This was 2 weeks ago.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 15, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> This was 2 weeks ago.



I wouldn't mind some of your cookies  
But powders have their place but can be taken to excess bud


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 15, 2014)

If you tell me where to get one of those programs to scratch your face out I will post a better one.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 15, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> If you tell me where to get those programs to scratch your face out I will post a better one.



I think people just use apps on their phones with any editing features


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 15, 2014)

I'll figure something out.  I honestly just think people put too much importance on the supps.  And not the diet and training that's all.  Preworkouts are great, intra workouts are great, post workouts are great.  But people need to figure out how to manipulate food in there diet.  When, how much, and especially total calories for either leaning out or putting on muscle or efficient recomping.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 15, 2014)

I just stay away from any supplement that list a proprietary blend and does not tell how much of what is in there....


I rather get the raw powder of the ingredients that I have read up on then take BPI(or any companies) products with a proprietary blend.  Plus you know you are getting effective doses and its cheaper.

And by the way I used to belong to a gym that had a bunch of bbers(mostly natty ones trophies every where) and food was a common sight there.  I would literally watch guys eat sweet potato's and chicken while I was lifting on a daily basis.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 15, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> If you tell me where to get one of those programs to scratch your face out I will post a better one.




photobucket....you download your pic then edit it and upload it back to here....set your library to private when setting up. GICH........


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 15, 2014)

Fuckin Reddog helpin a nigger out.  

I fuckin love it. 

Oh and by the way if you want to get more technical.  My preworkout is ghrp2, Ipamorelin, and cjc1295 no dac, then my intraworkout is sipping on my fast protein/maltodextrin.  Isatori Bio-Gro is a great oral IGF product also.  You can take that pre, intra, or post for some huge pumps.  I highly, highly recommend that.


----------



## theestone (Oct 15, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> This was 2 weeks ago.



Holy shit.  You're actually Jeffrey Lebowski. You just been working out.


----------



## gunz78 (Oct 16, 2014)

i use extend


----------



## Halfhuman (Oct 16, 2014)

PES amino IV hands down. 

http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/pes-amino-iv-30-servings-cherry-limade.html


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Oct 17, 2014)

Pre workout TNE and Dbol


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 17, 2014)

Today I injected MGF and IGF, took my ECA then ate a fucking double cheeseburger from Culvers for a preworkout.  Best fucking workout and pumps I've had in weeks.  No intraworkout or protein needed with that fucking grease bomb in my stomach.  Speaking of grease I was sweating pure Wisconsin cheddar.   Felt like a million bucks though.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 17, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> You're just jelly Ray, *regular food's for poor people*.  Check this out, I even stack this shit with Beta Alanine.  Alpha as fuck.
> 
> /QUOTE]LMAO at poor people and food


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 17, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> You're just jelly Ray, regular food's for poor people.  Check this out, I even stack this shit with Beta Alanine.  Alpha as fuck.



Honestly beta alanine just makes my teeth hurt.  I have no idea what it is for besides that tingly feeling.  But like I said my teeth get very sensitive on it.  Almost painfull.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 17, 2014)

I just rock some proprietary tne/dbol/adrol blend made by a sexy southsider. 

i used to try anything and everything.  None of it made much of a difference. The best interworkout drink is a liter of water.  It's got to be a full liter.


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 17, 2014)

That's some high quality H20!!!!!!


----------



## jas101 (Oct 17, 2014)

Lmao^^

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 17, 2014)

I use the stuff MJ and the Looney Tunes used in Space Jam....


----------



## 1pump2pump (Nov 21, 2014)

Mre's?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 28, 2014)

I really like taking Torrent


----------

